# World's best slingshooter!



## Melchior (Dec 27, 2009)

Amazing - maybe you can learn a thing or two from this slingshot expert :king:


----------



## Individual (Nov 6, 2013)

Very funny 
:rofl: :rofl:

:what: It did look like it was on purpose to me..


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

Hahaha stupidity can hurt :rofl:


----------

